# Microclimate AHS



## firefighteralex (Feb 8, 2008)

Heating A 4x2x2 Viv - Livefood UK Forum

Does anyone have views on these for snakes and does anyone know where you can get the unit guard as pictured above? Click the link above and scroll down the page to the pics.


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

i've been looking at getting one for a while for my Boa...I've heard nothing but good reports about them, especially for heavier bodied snakes....i am getting one from ez4pro off here. he is selling them a bit cheaper than shop and mail order prices........ie; mail order; 94quid getting it for £85 for a 250watt....


----------



## firefighteralex (Feb 8, 2008)

*ebay*

I have seen them on ebau for £80 but read on another site that the whole unit can get hot and that a full guard over it is advisable. Just can't find a supplier of the whole guard is in the link above


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

I've not heard that. I thought the whole idea was that you didnt need anything...never seen the guards either?...more research needed......


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Just had a good look at that thread.......dont know what to do now........can you not get in touch with the chap that made theirs?


----------



## firefighteralex (Feb 8, 2008)

i'm not registered on that forum but it may be the way forward. I just thought I'd ask on here first


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

these things are good for heating big vivarums bt you right the whole thing gets hot so you need a guard, my dad made me one to save money tho


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

At one point i only used these they are brill. Had them for snakes and lizards. my snake used to lye on top of the heater. They do'nt get hot so you will not need another guard.


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

get one there brill


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

They are great :whistling2: 
I have been using theem for about a year and they do not need a guard- they have an auto cut off that is connected to the cover - it kicks in at 70 degree's so reps don't burn themselves - the cover pictured is for a greenhouse heater I beleive - you can buy them from garden centre's

I have enough of these units to say safly that I would not need to buy an extra guard

Cheers

Chris


----------



## firefighteralex (Feb 8, 2008)

*http://www.customguards.co.uk/*

The place to get guards is Custom Guards:Ceramic Heater Guards, Spotlight Guards, Vivarium Heating and Lighting Guards, Reptile Heating and Lighting Guards, Vivarium Supplies, Reptile Accessories: Herpetology They do all sorts and will make to order


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

firefighteralex said:


> The place to get guards is Custom Guards:Ceramic Heater Guards, Spotlight Guards, Vivarium Heating and Lighting Guards, Reptile Heating and Lighting Guards, Vivarium Supplies, Reptile Accessories: Herpetology They do all sorts and will make to order


Read this thead at the end of last week and as I had managed to get a bargain on Ebay with an AHS, I decided it would be best to get a guard, just to be on the safe side.

I ordered from Custom Guards from this link after emailing them regardsing it being for an AHS and the response was rapid. Sent the cheque on Friday, my guards (I also ordered one for a reptile radiator I have ordered too, and they are the cheapest I could find online!) arrived this morning (Tuesday) as he had them already in stock.

Got to say they are really good quality and really happy with them.

Thanks for the link.


----------

